# [Official] SPB089 Blue Seiko Alpinist US limited edition



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

This thread is for owners of this watch, not the drama or the bickering of Hodinkee/Seiko's business practices.

I have yet to receive mine but would love to see more of your IRL pics 

Straps/bracelet suggestions are welcome.

I am planning on taking it off the crappy Seiko strap and putting it on a Grand Seiko bracelet off of my SBGA283 that I'm not using right now. I hope it fits!


----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)

Will post a pic of my watch as soon as I get it, a fellow wus member has posted a pic of the blue alpinist on a Ginault bracelet, and it looks awesome on it. Seriously thinking of buying a bracelet for this watch.


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

fenil123 said:


> Will post a pic of my watch as soon as I get it, a fellow wus member has posted a pic of the blue alpinist on a Ginault bracelet, and it looks awesome on it. Seriously thinking of buying a bracelet for this watch.


I saw that. I actually have a Ginault bracelet on my Halios Seaforth GMT. Might have to do some swapping if my GS idea doesn't work.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bra9yY5HFvT/


----------



## SeikoPsycho2 (May 9, 2009)

Out for delivery........Patiently waiting........


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

SeikoPsycho2 said:


> Out for delivery........Patiently waiting........


Mine hasn't even shipped yet and I ordered minutes after the Hodinkee post.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

The 017 looks more radiant !!


----------



## SeikoPsycho2 (May 9, 2009)

The Patience paid off. Late delivery but it made it yesterday evening. Although the strap is nice, I prefer bracelets so I had to modify a pair of end links to mount it on a Super Oyster JR. bracelet.




























I haven't had the opertunity to view the dial in the sunshine yet due to the weather being overcast but as with many other Seiko dials, the color changes with light and angle...........
I'd say it's a Keeper........


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Some shots on a strapcode oyster bracelet. 
Wish it was sunnier. The dial is hard to capture in photos, just like the sarb017.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## redmondo007 (Jun 29, 2017)

Have one on the way so keep the strap and bracelet pics coming. Going to swap out what's its shipped with asap. At the moment thoughts are;
Strapcode Oyster
Blue Perlon
Erikas M&N
Some sort of Blue Canvas

Thanks for all pics to date

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

In the mountains, on a ski lift today. On a dark blue leather nato.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## redmondo007 (Jun 29, 2017)

These shots are really showing that while it's only a colour change its quite a different watch. Its giving more and explorer or aqua terra vibe than 017, especially while on a bracelet

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

redmondo007 said:


> These shots are really showing that while it's only a colour change its quite a different watch. Its giving more and explorer or aqua terra vibe than 017, especially while on a bracelet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I thought the green one did too, maybe you are just seeing it in a new light.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

redmondo007 said:


> Have one on the way so keep the strap and bracelet pics coming. Going to swap out what's its shipped with asap. At the moment thoughts are;
> Strapcode Oyster
> Blue Perlon
> Erikas M&N
> ...


There are still a few of the OEM Seiko bracelets floating around Ebay. I've owned both the Strapcode and OEM bracelet, and theres no contest - the Seiko factory bracelet blows the strapcode away.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Mine lands tomorrow even though I got the order in on Hodinkee super early... oh well. Definitely going to have to stock up on straps, looks like an absolute strap monster!


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

Great pics and strap/bracelet combos. Keep them coming!

Finally got the shipping update and mine should be here by Thursday.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

kev1nchoi said:


> Great pics and strap/bracelet combos. Keep them coming!
> 
> Finally got the shipping update and mine should be here by Thursday.


I'm still jealous, but please somebody try these straps:

Haveston | The Carrier A2 Strap

https://www.etsy.com/listing/544486...st-canvas-watch?ref=shop_home_active_21&crt=1


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I got my OEM Seiko bracelet in today. This will never go back to the factory strap.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkstarWA (Oct 15, 2018)

Mine is shipped but will have to wait a couple of weeks as it works its way to Europe. I have an OEM Seiko bracelet at the ready.


----------



## cduff406 (Sep 12, 2010)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I got my OEM Seiko bracelet in today. This will never go back to the factory strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pick that bracelet up from Seiya? Need one for my incoming also.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

cduff406 said:


> Pick that bracelet up from Seiya? Need one for my incoming also.


eBay for the bracelet, as I don't think Seiya has any left.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow, that is a beautiful watch. I was a bit skeptical, at first, in part because I thought the dial was matte. It isn't. That blue with silver hands looks particularly good on the bracelet. 

You guys who got one did well. Congrats!


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> eBay for the bracelet, as I don't think Seiya has any left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


It seems like if you put your name on the waiting list, he orders a few of them every few weeks. He'll personally contact you and make sure you get one.


----------



## redmondo007 (Jun 29, 2017)

hedd said:


> It seems like if you put your name on the waiting list, he orders a few of them every few weeks. He'll personally contact you and make sure you get one.


Just ordered from Seiya, seems to have stock

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Ours will be here tomorrow. Any special requests for photos with certain straps?


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Ours will be here tomorrow. Any special requests for photos with certain straps?


Oh awesome didn't know you guys were active on these forums. I'm pretty new.

I'd like to see it on any of your tan leather NATO's


----------



## lpinsk (Oct 17, 2017)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Ours will be here tomorrow. Any special requests for photos with certain straps?


Fun exercise. I'm kind of curious how it would look on the Phalanx canvas straps (blue or otherwise).


----------



## redmondo007 (Jun 29, 2017)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Ours will be here tomorrow. Any special requests for photos with certain straps?


Blue perlon and a Chevron you think it will colour match well with. Thx

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## panoramic007 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mine arrived here in the UK yesterday (Monday 4th March)

Am really pleased, I always liked the design, size etc of the SARB017 but the green and gold dial wasn't for me. Lots of people are saying that they're going to ditch the supplied strap straight away, I was pleasantly surprised by it, it's a nice quality soft calfskin. The only change I've made is to replace the pin buckle with a Seiko deployant clasp I've had in stock for a while, which works well I think.

I don't think my SPB089 will be on eBay anytime soon!


----------



## panoramic007 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mine arrived here in the UK yesterday (Monday 4th March)

Am really pleased, I always liked the design, size etc of the SARB017 but the green and gold dial wasn't for me. Lots of people are saying that they're going to ditch the supplied strap straight away, I was pleasantly surprised by it, it's a nice quality soft calfskin. The only change I've made is to replace the pin buckle with a Seiko deployant clasp I've had in stock for a while, which works well I think.

I don't think my SPB089 will be on eBay anytime soon!

View attachment 13947483
View attachment 13947487


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Landed today


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry double post


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Got mine Friday from Seiko. It's a fun watch for sure!


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Congrats!! It’s nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Good call on OEM bracelet from Seiya. He just restocked this morning, ordered.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Anyone have a strapcode jubilee and can share a pic with the 089?


----------



## siliciferous (Aug 13, 2014)

The OEM Alpinist bracelet is model number D3A7AB, correct?


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

Finally got it!


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

redmondo007 said:


> Blue perlon and a Chevron you think it will colour match well with. Thx
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Definitely some chevron straps!

And rally leather (tan).


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

FJR1971 said:


> View attachment 13938635
> View attachment 13938633
> View attachment 13938631


That green one in the background looks so good

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

This dial honestly reminds me a lot of the old air king.


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

Here's a comparison shot of what it looks like in office light vs direct sunlight. It's a subdued sunburst.


----------



## Bama214 (Aug 30, 2015)

Posted earlier over on the SARB017 thread, but I'm reposting the pictures here as a better place for them

Added the Strapcode Oyster to replace the original so-so black strap. Nice improvement to my eye. Went with the polished center links to better match the brushed and polished surfaces on the case.


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

Bama214 said:


> Posted earlier over on the SARB017 thread, but I'm reposting the pictures here as a better place for them
> 
> Added the Strapcode Oyster to replace the original so-so black strap. Nice improvement to my eye. Went with the polished center links to better match the brushed and polished surfaces on the case.


That's fantastic. I think I'm going to go this route as well. Where's the best place to get these?


----------



## Bama214 (Aug 30, 2015)

kev1nchoi said:


> That's fantastic. I think I'm going to go this route as well. Where's the best place to get these?


I ordered directly from the Strapcode website. Surprisingly, I received the bracelet via Fedx in only three days (Hong Kong to Atlanta USA).


----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

I went with the Seiko OEM bracelet.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

coelacanth said:


> I went with the Seiko OEM bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13953127


great shot! I think that oem does look better than the strap code. Does it taper down at the clasp?


----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

Would have liked even better if it was 20mm to 16mm taper, but it does taper to 18mm.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

I predict that watch will hold its value on the secondary market quite well. It's an instant classic.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Crown & Buckle Stone Chevron.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

I'll keep mine on the OEM bracelet for now. Definitely feels like a thousand dollar watch (kinda is).


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

There’s 53 of them on eBay alone.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> There's 53 of them on eBay alone.


I feel like this should be posted to the other thread according to the OP.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

FJR1971 said:


> Anyone have a strapcode jubilee and can share a pic with the 089?


I ordered the jubilee bracelet. Don't get it. It doesn't work with the watch. It's a super thick bracelet and doesn't match the skin styling of the watch.

I ordered a Seiko bracelet from Seiya like others.


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

Man I've tried this on many different straps that I have and I think it just screams to be on a bracelet. I'm trying to decide if I want to buy a new one or put it on the Ginault glidelock that I already have for my Halios Seaforth GMT. Can someone speak to how well the Ginault fits on this because it's a hassle to put it on and off I don't want to do it unless it's a perfect fit like it is on the Halios.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

kev1nchoi said:


> Man I've tried this on many different straps that I have and I think it just screams to be on a bracelet. I'm trying to decide if I want to buy a new one or put it on the Ginault glidelock that I already have for my Halios Seaforth GMT. Can someone speak to how well the Ginault fits on this because it's a hassle to put it on and off I don't want to do it unless it's a perfect fit like it is on the Halios.


This picture from jmai's review thread made me ordered a ginault bracelet.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Took it off the bracelet for about 10 minutes for a strap change- then right back on.


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Just arrived home, it's stunning!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

Still rocking the OEM bracelet.


----------



## lpinsk (Oct 17, 2017)

I switched out the strap on mine to brown leather and am much more enthralled. I think it can handle a lot of different types of straps, but wasn't really popping on the Black spongey leather that came with it.

Pardon the bad lighting on the pic.


----------



## lpinsk (Oct 17, 2017)

And here it is on RAF Natos.


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

I ended up ordering the Strapcode oyster with the polished center links and submariner clasp. I already have many brushed oyster bracelets on my watches (OP39, Halios Seaforth GMT) so I decided to go a bit flashy with this one.


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

everest rubber fits


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

This is a good looking watch, congrats to all that got one.

Oh, and what makes a thread [Official]? Is there some board or authority that deems it so? Just curious how it works.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

lpinsk said:


> And here it is on RAF Natos.
> View attachment 13955479
> View attachment 13955475


The brown looks good, but I'm not feeling the NATO. But I realize you didn't really ask me. 

Would love to see more shots on the brown leather.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Are the links on the OEM bracelet fully articulating? I’m guessing no but can someone confirm please? 


IG: th3measure


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Sharp, very sharp.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Are the links on the OEM bracelet fully articulating? I'm guessing no but can someone confirm please?
> 
> IG: th3measure


No, it's kind of annoying especially the first middle link between the endlink is integrated like that.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Great pic's. I tell you something, this watch is a stunner. The green dial and gold hands were never a favorite of mine but the simplicity and style of this watch is something to behold.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

ffnc1020 said:


> No, it's kind of annoying especially the first middle link between the endlink is integrated like that.


Thanks for the prompt response. A little bummed that the first middle link is integrated like that. I think the OEM looks good, however I'll hold off for now as I have a cheapo oyster and jubilee I'll try first. My 089 is in bound, should get it this weekend.

IG: th3measure


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Thanks for the prompt response. A little bummed that the first middle link is integrated like that. I think the OEM looks good, however I'll hold off for now as I have a cheapo oyster and jubilee I'll try first. My 089 is in bound, should get it this weekend.
> 
> IG: th3measure


I would like to go for this look and keep the OEM solid endlinks. Preferably tapers to 16mm. Not sure where to find such oysters bracelet as most oysters have 9mm center link and the OEM is 10mm.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## tang316 (Jan 22, 2019)

what's the highest serial number that is out there right now?


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

tang316 said:


> what's the highest serial number that is out there right now?


Highest I've seen is in the 800's if that helps.


----------



## cbruce (Oct 31, 2016)

tang316 said:


> what's the highest serial number that is out there right now?


I think Random Rob on Youtube had 0959/1959


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Mine is #949. 

Man, that Ginault bracelet looks so good on the 089!


----------



## coelacanth (Dec 28, 2010)

Mine is #979.


----------



## lpinsk (Oct 17, 2017)

Here are a couple more in natural light. Like this more and more as I wear it. The movement was a little noisy at first (which I understand could be par for the course), but looking forward to keeping tabs on how it keeps time.


----------



## lpinsk (Oct 17, 2017)

And here's a couple of lume shots. I find the lume plots all the way around the dial to be very charming.









View attachment 13958809


----------



## DarkstarWA (Oct 15, 2018)

kev1nchoi said:


> Man I've tried this on many different straps that I have and I think it just screams to be on a bracelet.


Judging by the pics here and elsewhere, gotta agree....it belongs on a bracelet.....can't wait for mine to hit the doorstep.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Here are some of the photos that were requested. So far the blue is hard to *match* with a blue strap, as is typically the case when trying to match nylon or leather to a painted metal dial. I don't think the Chevron "Night" color looks very good with the blue of the dial personally. I do LOVE the Stone with it, though.

Stone:










Night + Harvest:










Phalanx Navy (surprisingly good match, actually):










Phalanx Black:








[/url]

Oak Bridle Leather:










SPB089 on Berit, SARB035 on Frewyn both from Black Label:


----------



## lpinsk (Oct 17, 2017)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Here are some of the photos that were requested. So far the blue is hard to *match* with a blue strap, as is typically the case when trying to match nylon or leather to a painted metal dial. I don't think the Chevron "Night" color looks very good with the blue of the dial personally. I do LOVE the Stone with it, though.
> 
> Stone:
> 
> ...


Phalanx Navy looks great!


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Here are some of the photos that were requested...


Can you show it on an Ondrus?

I have mine on the Stone Caravan. I really like it and the gray goes well with the silver dial markers.

I have a 22mm navy phalanx on an Orient, and now I'm tempted to get a 20mm for the Alpinist.

C&B is like a bad habit...


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

I’ve been noticing the day wheel is not aligned on my watch. Mine is positioned towards the top of the date window. Does anyone else noticed this or it’s just me that got a lemon?


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Anybody notice that depending on which way you rotate the compass ring that it “hitches” a little and moves up and down in the 12-6 o’clock direction?

I can tell because a little bit more of the dial white degree marker hashes becomes slightly more visible at the top or bottom inner edges of the ring.

Not a big deal, but there must be some slack in how the compass ring fits or lash in the gears?


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> I've been noticing the day wheel is not aligned on my watch. Mine is positioned towards the top of the date window. Does anyone else noticed this or it's just me that got a lemon?


That starts happening around 10:30pm and rights itself after midnight. I was worried too. Datejust it's not, peculiarity of the mechanism it seems. But works out alright.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Zany4 said:


> Anybody notice that depending on which way you rotate the compass ring that it "hitches" a little and moves up and down in the 12-6 o'clock direction?
> 
> I can tell because a little bit more of the dial white degree marker hashes becomes slightly more visible at the top or bottom inner edges of the ring.
> 
> Not a big deal, but there must be some slack in how the compass ring fits or lash in the gears?


Totally noticed that also and it bothered me for a bit. But hey, it's 600 and the compass part is 200m waterproof without that crown screwing down so seems fair enough.

Would be interesting if 017 owners are used to the same??


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

rfortson said:


> Oh, and what makes a thread [Official]? Is there some board or authority that deems it so? Just curious how it works.


My photo below makes it official...










I got mine yesterday and tried putting it on the NTH sub bracelet. It almost fits but couldn't get the spring bar to align well, maybe I'll try again some other time.

So far it looks good on natos like my photo above. Works OK on (dark) blue leather but it makes it almost too blue.

I agree that it looks best on bracelet. Unfortunately I sold my Ginault with the seaforth at a stupidly low price (compared to how much everyone else is selling theirs). I guess I'm gonna have to source a new one.

The OEM bracelet looks nice too but if it's anything close to the one that came with the sarb033, which felt hollow to me (I know it's not, but it was too light for my taste), I wonder if the I should try the strapcode instead 

Has there been a consensus on which bracelet work best for the 017? OEM vs strapcode vs ginault?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

nitron135 said:


> That starts happening around 10:30pm and rights itself after midnight. I was worried too. Datejust it's not, peculiarity of the mechanism it seems. But works out alright.


No, I saw talking about the alignment during the day, not the slow date jump.

To me it seems the printing on the day wheel is off. I already ordered a new day wheel, hopefully the new one is centered.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

nitron135 said:


> Totally noticed that also and it bothered me for a bit. But hey, it's 600 and the compass part is 200m waterproof without that crown screwing down so seems fair enough.
> 
> Would be interesting if 017 owners are used to the same??


It's the same as 017.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Not an owner but definitely an admirer. A gorgeous watch and one of hodinkee's best I think.


----------



## FeynmanTimekeepers (Feb 13, 2019)

Here's mine! Many have observed in other forums that the blue is really subdued under indoor lighting conditions, but this is a watch built for the outdoors after all. And the dial is indeed fantastic under natural light. Will take more pictures when I have the chance.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Could be wrong but I haven’t notice any numbers over 1000. I wondering another release is coming soon.


----------



## Callas951 (Mar 1, 2019)

FJR1971 said:


> Could be wrong but I haven't notice any numbers over 1000. I wondering another release is coming soon.


Good observation! FWIW I paid a deposit to the Seiko Miami boutique and they told me that my watch wouldn't arrive until *August!! *This may also line up with the supposed email from Hodinkee that suggested a summer drop as well.


----------



## cashmonee (Jul 13, 2015)

FJR1971 said:


> Could be wrong but I haven't notice any numbers over 1000. I wondering another release is coming soon.


I have noticed the same thing. Coupled with Hodinkee telling waitlisted people that they expect more in the summer, I suspect they have not released all 1,959 yet. I would not buy one second hand right now. Prices have already dropped significantly, and throwing another 1000 copies out there would drive the price down more.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

More will be coming out. Don’t pay these ridiculous prices. I wouldn’t pay more than $850 if you wanted to buy now Incase you miss out later on again


----------



## cashmonee (Jul 13, 2015)

Palo said:


> More will be coming out. Don't pay these ridiculous prices. I wouldn't pay more than $850 if you wanted to buy now Incase you miss out later on again


Even $850 looks high now. I have seen several priced at $825 between here and r/WatchExchange. I think I recall one as low as $800. It seems there were a lot of people who bought with the intention of selling or who are disappointed with what they got (thanks Hodinkee). I think it looks great, and am on Hodinkee's waitlist. If I get the chance to buy it over the summer, I will probably take a stab at it. If not, then oh well. As much as I like blue and the Alpinist (my SARB017 is probably my most worn watch), $600 was already about as much as I would pay for one.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

cashmonee said:


> Even $850 looks high now. I have seen several priced at $825 between here and r/WatchExchange. I think I recall one as low as $800. It seems there were a lot of people who bought with the intention of selling or who are disappointed with what they got (thanks Hodinkee). I think it looks great, and am on Hodinkee's waitlist. If I get the chance to buy it over the summer, I will probably take a stab at it. If not, then oh well. As much as I like blue and the Alpinist (my SARB017 is probably my most worn watch), $600 was already about as much as I would pay for one.


I feel exactly the same way. I think we'll start seeing them sell for less than retail after the frenzy wears off.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

hedd said:


> I feel exactly the same way. I think we'll start seeing them sell for less than retail after the frenzy wears off.


Fastest market crash evah!!

Wonder if this will hit a 1000 posts in the summer.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

This one is tough to photograph but sure is a beauty.










IG: th3measure


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

Put it on the strapcode 3D Oyster bracelet with polished center links and submariner clasp. This watch definitely belongs on a bracelet.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

kev1nchoi said:


> Put it on the strapcode 3D Oyster bracelet with polished center links and submariner clasp...


I've got one of those bracelets on the way for mine. I think it's a great match and I can switch to it for business attire. How's the overall quality of the clasp? I hope I don't have to mess around too much to adjust it. Probably a couple links from both sides, but at least there are the micro adjustment holes.


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

Zany4 said:


> I've got one of those bracelets on the way for mine. I think it's a great match and I can switch to it for business attire. How's the overall quality of the clasp? I hope I don't have to mess around too much to adjust it. Probably a couple links from both sides, but at least there are the micro adjustment holes.


The clasp quality is okay. It's a bit stiffer than I'm used to. Definitely compared to my Rolex, but it's not bad. It's really easy to adjust the strap since it's screwed pins. I took two links off from both sides and microadjusted down two holes for a perfect fit for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Same


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

Here's a wrist roll.

EDIT: I guess this doesn't work.


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

Second try:


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

kev1nchoi said:


> Second try:


Diggin' it with that bracelet.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Wearing #30 today. I like how the stock strap matches with the watch, though I seem to be in the minority. Here's a pic with indoor lighting and insanely overdone fake bokeh.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

kev1nchoi said:


> Second try:


.

Awesome! Thanks for that!


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Ya'll are killing me with the bracelets. 
While I dig the included black, I thought I'd show my two current favorite straps (Nike box was a bad background choice):

gray drunkart:









green/brown Martu:


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

The stock strap *looks* nice, but it's extremely long (to fit a huge range of wrist sizes), it's stiff, and feels a bit cheap. IMO, of course.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

True. I would like a softer and slightly shorter strap with the same texture/color/stitching.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

haejuk said:


> True. I would like a softer and slightly shorter strap with the same texture/color/stitching.


I think Two stitch straps is what you are looking for.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Y'all think it's the same shade of colors as SNKK45


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

Seems pretty similar shade.


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

Blue on steel collection


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

My StrapCode 3D polished Oyster w/Sub clasp had FedEx delivery attempted today but I was busy bringing home my new daughter from the hospital. I did cut the umbilical wearing my Alpinist!


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Zany4 said:


> My StrapCode 3D polished Oyster w/Sub clasp had FedEx delivery attempted today but I was busy bringing home my new daughter from the hospital. I did cut the umbilical wearing my Alpinist!


Screw the bracelet - congrats!


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

kev1nchoi said:


> Blue on steel collection
> 
> View attachment 13971389


So glad to see this pic. I was sorely tempted by the M.L. But seeing these two side by side, there is no way I can pull off that size watch! That looks seriously big.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Zany4 said:


> ... I was busy bringing home my new daughter from the hospital. I did cut the umbilical wearing my Alpinist!


I'd say that makes the Blupinist a keeper! Congrats man!

IG: th3measure


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

uplockjock said:


> So glad to see this pic. I was sorely tempted by the M.L. But seeing these two side by side, there is no way I can pull off that size watch! That looks seriously big.


It's actually not that big. It looks so much bigger in the picture because it's raised up a bit and is closer to the camera due to the stiff integrated bracelet. It actually wears pretty small for a 42mm because of how short the lugs are.

Here's how it looks on my small 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

My all steel collection.

@uplockjock, here's another good size comparison for the Aikon.


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

Double post


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

kev1nchoi said:


> My all steel collection.
> 
> @uplockjock, here's another good size comparison for the Aikon.
> 
> View attachment 13974571


Ok, that looks a little more manageable for the maurice. In your opinion does it wear larger than the O.P?


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

uplockjock said:


> Ok, that looks a little more manageable for the maurice. In your opinion does it wear larger than the O.P?


Yes, but more because of the wider integrated bracelet than the dial size. You should really try to see it in the metal before you decide.


----------



## Coolcicada (Nov 17, 2012)

Really loving this watch. The factory strap is surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

On a Crown & Buckle Chevron until I decide on SC vs Seiko vs Ginault


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> On a Crown & Buckle Chevron until I decide on SC vs Seiko vs Ginault
> View attachment 13981721


Not sure if it's within their tolerance, since it's my first strapcode, or I just got a dud but I'm a little disappointed with mine.

Much cheaper than the oem and ginault though, and I'm glad I went with the one with a polished center link...


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

I originally got this strap for the SARB017, but felt the gold and green and yellow is a bit too much. Looks much better on the blue.


----------



## jerve (Aug 6, 2014)

On the oem seiko bracelet:


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Found a bracelet I'm happy with for the Alpinist. Originally had bought it for my Seaforth, but I prefer the SF on straps. It was <$20 on Amazon from a seller called Aspen Express. Folded end links which I don't mind. More importantly for me it tapers to 17 at the clasp. The clasp is fold over and the overall feel is reminiscent of the vintage sport watch bracelets, lightweight and comfortable.










IG: th3measure


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Not sure if it's within their tolerance, since it's my first strapcode, or I just got a dud but I'm a little disappointed with mine.
> 
> Much cheaper than the oem and ginault though, and I'm glad I went with the one with a polished center link...


Dud? Is it ill fitting or low in quality than you expected from Strap Code?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> Dud? Is it ill fitting or low in quality than you expected from Strap Code?


I'll take that back, dud is too strong a word. I think I was just spoiled by the Ginault that was surprisingly a better fit to the seaforth than this strapcode to the alpinist. The end link wiggles a tiny bit; not enough to notice it while on the wrist but enough to mention it. The flip lock on the clasp also has some give; I can hear it moving while on the wrist, but probably because I know it's there so subconsciously I'm expecting to hear it.

The heft, which I associate with quality, unfairly maybe, is similar to the OEM bracelet on the sarb035; which is to say, it's ok but I still prefer the Ginault.

For $100 I think it's an OK buy if you like bracelets. I'd definitely get this over the OEM for less $. Wish I held on to my Ginault bracelet though


----------



## sd7r83 (Nov 27, 2018)

That looks great! Strapcode 3D Oyster, correct?



kev1nchoi said:


> Second try:


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Had a couple members ask more about the oyster bracelet from Amazon I have on my 089 so thought I'd post it here as others may find it helpful. The endlinks required no modification of any kind. It's not a perfect fit, but I'm more than ok with how they fit and look. Excuse the poor indoor lighting as I quickly snapped some pics.









































































IG: th3measure


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

#830 signing in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

I like how this plays with the light.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Had a couple members ask more about the oyster bracelet from Amazon I have on my 089 so thought I'd post it here as others may find it helpful. The endlinks required no modification of any kind. It's not a perfect fit, but I'm more than ok with how they fit and look. Excuse the poor indoor lighting as I quickly snapped some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks really great. Love the taper vs the strapcode. You have a link or part number? I see the seller but only see a bracket that has polished outer links. Thanks!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

FJR1971 said:


> This looks really great. Love the taper vs the strapcode. You have a link or part number? I see the seller but only see a bracket that has polished outer links. Thanks!


Here you go, looks to be out of stock unfortunately.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WLY4UQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_-HXKCbMK6M6X3
IG: th3measure


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

My best shot so far


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> My best shot so far
> View attachment 13995091


That strap color works quite nicely with that watch, IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> That strap color works quite nicely with that watch, IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it does. The weave has Black and Blue (Navy) mix.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> I think it does. The weave has Black and Blue (Navy) mix.


Good choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

The gray NATO from Monta, looking at home on my blue Alpinist. Since I know the Ginault bracelet fits on the Alpinist and the Montas I have, I'm gonna try the leather Monta straps on the Alpinist....that would look amazing 









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

clarencek said:


> I ordered the jubilee bracelet. Don't get it. It doesn't work with the watch. It's a super thick bracelet and doesn't match the skin styling of the watch.
> 
> I ordered a Seiko bracelet from Seiya like others.


I have the Angus Jubilee from SC and love it. I think it does a good job of matching the case aesthetic with brushed and polished surfaces. But I must admit, I much prefer the Ginault bracelet on it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

ffnc1020 said:


> I've been noticing the day wheel is not aligned on my watch. Mine is positioned towards the top of the date window. Does anyone else noticed this or it's just me that got a lemon?


I sent mine to Seiko repair in Mahwah, NJ for similar issues. Will update you once I receive it back. No way I'll accept a LE watch like this that has issues. I suggest giving their service center a call, and if you choose to send it to them, give them very specific, detailed information as to what your expectations are.

1-800-722-4452

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I sent mine to Seiko repair in Mahwah, NJ for similar issues. Will update you once I receive it back. No way I'll accept a LE watch like this that has issues. I suggest giving their service center a call, and if you choose to send it to them, give them very specific, detailed information as to what your expectations are.
> 
> 1-800-722-4452
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Given their reputation, I'd rather change it myself. I actually already bought a spare date wheel, just haven't got around to do it yet. Please update us on how they respond to this. Thanks!


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

ffnc1020 said:


> Given their reputation, I'd rather change it myself. I actually already bought a spare date wheel, just haven't got around to do it yet. Please update us on how they respond to this. Thanks!


Can't say I blame you. But I also know they won't replace it, only refund, so I took my chances. Fingers crossed! If it comes back jacked up, I'll get a refund and hopefully get one from the next batch to come out.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## robbleeca (Mar 10, 2019)

Just received mine . Absolutely love it.


----------



## gtrenholme (Jul 1, 2018)

Love it in the light, even on an overcast day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cduff406 (Sep 12, 2010)

Finally got home and was able to open my new Alpinist. My photos definitely aren't up to par around here! But I think I'm going to love it. Now I just need to decide what straps to try... Here it is with some other blues...


----------



## ObsidianTJ (Mar 23, 2019)

Late to the party...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

#830 again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N30g30 (Nov 10, 2017)

I keep reading this thread watching everyone enjoying their watch but I'm still upset the watch doesn't look like it did in the original photos. I wanted blue with WHITE arabic/markers. Obviously we all now know in natural light we didn't get WHITE. I'm upset at myself for rushing on buying this. I'm going to keep it in box and look at it every day seeing if i fall in love with it. I should have waited to find a SRPC95


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

N30g30 said:


> I keep reading this thread watching everyone enjoying their watch but I'm still upset the watch doesn't look like it did in the original photos. I wanted blue with WHITE arabic/markers. Obviously we all now know in natural light we didn't get WHITE. I'm upset at myself for rushing on buying this. I'm going to keep it in box and look at it every day seeing if i fall in love with it. I should have waited to find a SRPC95


Why not just get this instead?


----------



## ObsidianTJ (Mar 23, 2019)

ffnc1020 said:


> Why not just get this instead?


Ref??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

ObsidianTJ said:


> Ref??


Oris Big Crown Pointer Date

Good call.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

ffnc1020 said:


> Why not just get this instead?


That certainly is beautiful, and looks very similar with those cathedral hands.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

I love that ORIS, but isn’t it like $2,000?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

RNBWatch said:


> I love that ORIS, but isn't it like $2,000?


I've seen them for as low as $800 on bracelet, and not too long ago too.


----------



## cduff406 (Sep 12, 2010)

What NATO straps have you found that look good on this watch? I'll eventually get a bracelet but looking for some NATO options also. What about that Thalo Blue ADPT strap? Don't want to get a blue that doesn't go with the shade of the blue dial. But just can't make up my mind, so many choices...


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

N30g30 said:


> I keep reading this thread watching everyone enjoying their watch but I'm still upset the watch doesn't look like it did in the original photos. I wanted blue with WHITE arabic/markers. Obviously we all now know in natural light we didn't get WHITE. I'm upset at myself for rushing on buying this. I'm going to keep it in box and look at it every day seeing if i fall in love with it. I should have waited to find a SRPC95


Same as me. Man those pics were misleading.
I've kept mine in the box for a while, but I'll be selling it soon. At least we'll get our money back (and a little more).

I got a pretty good number too. (#50)

That Oris Big Crown Pointer is quite nice though. The coin edge really makes it pop.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

cduff406 said:


> What NATO straps have you found that look good on this watch? I'll eventually get a bracelet but looking for some NATO options also. What about that Thalo Blue ADPT strap? Don't want to get a blue that doesn't go with the shade of the blue dial. But just can't make up my mind, so many choices...


That strap is a great color match.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Off the strap and on to brushed/polished oyster w/sub clasp for biznass time.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

ObsidianTJ said:


> Ref??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, with the crazy after market markup, difference to the initial photos, I'm actually looking at this Oris model. The blue face is 40mm and they have a green at 36mm. Got a trip in couple months where I'll be able to try it out at an AD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> N30g30 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep reading this thread watching everyone enjoying their watch but I'm still upset the watch doesn't look like it did in the original photos. I wanted blue with WHITE arabic/markers. Obviously we all now know in natural light we didn't get WHITE. I'm upset at myself for rushing on buying this. I'm going to keep it in box and look at it every day seeing if i fall in love with it. I should have waited to find a SRPC95
> ...


That is the exact watch I thought of when I saw the pics on Hodinkee.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

This is how it's on a colareb strap.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

FJR1971 said:


> View attachment 14018783
> View attachment 14018781


Excellent strap! Where's it from if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello all, beautiful watch enjoy as much as you can. 

What is a bit odd to me is how come it has a different case from the green alpinist? Did they use an existing case and drilled a new hole for the extra crown? Wouldn't it make more sense to use the sarb017 case? 

I just wonder


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

rokman said:


> Hello all, beautiful watch enjoy as much as you can.
> 
> What is a bit odd to me is how come it has a different case from the green alpinist? Did they use an existing case and drilled a new hole for the extra crown? Wouldn't it make more sense to use the sarb017 case?
> 
> I just wonder


They look the same to me, why did you say the case is different from the green alpinist? Is it because of the code? Could it be just the caseback? Laser ectched vs deep engraved/stamped markings?


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

harry-g said:


> They look the same to me, why did you say the case is different from the green alpinist? Is it because of the code? Could it be just the caseback? Laser ectched vs deep engraved/stamped markings?


Well I might be wrong but the sarb017 is 38mm according to the specs and the blue one is 39.5mm according to hondikee.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

rokman said:


> Well I might be wrong but the sarb017 is 38mm according to the specs and the blue one is 39.5mm according to hondikee.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


I believe it is the same case. The same strapcode bracelets fit it perfectly. Hodinkee gave the case size that included the crown, I have heard. But it's really the same size.


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Good to know.
Cheers


Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice pictures! I have to say that I much prefer this watch to the green version. I really wanted to get it ... but I had to restrain myself in the interest of financial responsibility.


----------



## heywatchit!! (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice!! If this weren't a limited edition I 100% would have ordered one. What was the price range you guys paid for it?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Shogun007 said:


> This is how it's on a colareb strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

I'll be the first to say that when this was released I was like many, frustrated by the whole limited edition situation. 
Alas one became available locally. I've owned a sarb017 in the past and I feel this has a completely different character.
One of the harder watches to capture in photos. Here it is on a Hirsch blue carbon strap. I'll probably pick up a bracelet if I decide to keep it.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Finally got mine back today. Absolutely LOVING it on the Ginault bracelet!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Finally got mine back today. Absolutely LOVING it on the Ginault bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Watch_it_Captain, i love this. I'm just wondering if this is the model bracelet you have?

https://ginault.com/product/ginault-94530g-bracelet/


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

ck13 said:


> Hi Watch_it_Captain, i love this. I'm just wondering if this is the model bracelet you have?
> 
> https://ginault.com/product/ginault-94530g-bracelet/


That's it!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> ck13 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Watch_it_Captain, i love this. I'm just wondering if this is the model bracelet you have?
> ...


Great! Thank you. Looks like a top bracelet for the Alpinist.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

ck13 said:


> Great! Thank you. Looks like a top bracelet for the Alpinist.


Has anyone tried both this and native Seiko one? Is this one worth 2x price over the native?

Fwiw, I picked up the Seiko and couldn't get a good fit for my wrist, but probably just me being too picky.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Fwiw, I picked up the Seiko and couldn't get a good fit for my wrist, but probably just me being too picky.[/QUOTE]

I didn't have the OEM bracelet for the SARB017, but I believe it's very similar, if not the same, to the SARB033 bracelet. Just like you, I couldn't find a comfortable fit.

With the glide lock clasp, I'd say the Ginault bracelet is totally worth it over the OEM.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

nitron135 said:


> ck13 said:
> 
> 
> > Great! Thank you. Looks like a top bracelet for the Alpinist.
> ...


About a year ago I had a Sarb017 with an OEM Seiko bracelet, and at $180 usd I thought it wasn't worth it. The strapcode variations seemed better quality to me IMO.

I'm about to pull the trigger on the Ginault and from all the photos and reviews I've seen, it seems to be well worth it.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Finally got mine back today. Absolutely LOVING it on the Ginault bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you post a couple more wrist shots of this bracelet? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

On Invicta bracelet. Fits flush. Not too shabby.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

nitron135 said:


> Has anyone tried both this and native Seiko one? Is this one worth 2x price over the native?
> 
> Fwiw, I picked up the Seiko and couldn't get a good fit for my wrist, but probably just me being too picky.


I made a post about how to get that bracelet to fit better if the two micro adjust isn't enough to make a good fit.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4793267


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

copperjohn said:


> Could you post a couple more wrist shots of this bracelet? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Please


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

What do you guys think about the engraved comeback? Obviously it's not as deeply engraved as the Sarb017, is it going to stand the test of daily wear for years to come? Or do I risk not being able to see my unique number in the many years to come.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Decided to get the OEM first, it has its fans and haters. Next will either be a strapcode variation or the Ginault bracelet.


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

ck13 said:


> Decided to get the OEM first, it has its fans and haters. Next will either be a strapcode variation or the Ginault bracelet.
> View attachment 14050011


OEM looks the best in my opinion.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

harry-g said:


> OEM looks the best in my opinion.


OEM certainly does look excellent! You also can't go wrong with the Ginault slide-lock quick adjustment!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Fwiw, I picked up the Seiko and couldn't get a good fit for my wrist, but probably just me being too picky.
> 
> I didn't have the OEM bracelet for the SARB017, but I believe it's very similar, if not the same, to the SARB033 bracelet. Just like you, I couldn't find a comfortable fit.
> 
> ...


There's also a generic (or rather even more generic) version of the Ginault bracelet sold on eBay (& probably available on Alibaba as well) that's considerably cheaper. Recently bought 1 & it appears to be comparable, if not identical, to the 1 on my Ocean-Rover.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

stolen-gmt-master said:


> There's also a generic (or rather even more generic) version of the Ginault bracelet sold on eBay (& probably available on Alibaba as well) that's considerably cheaper. Recently bought 1 & it appears to be comparable, if not identical, to the 1 on my Ocean-Rover.


Could you post a link? Curious about this option.


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> OEM certainly does look excellent! You also can't go wrong with the Ginault slide-lock quick adjustment!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Hey Capt - can you post some more Ginault bracelet pictures? Thanks my friend


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

G07 said:


> Hey Capt - can you post some more Ginault bracelet pictures? Thanks my friend


Sorry for the bad lighting...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

^^^^ The more I see the Ginault bracelet the closer I get to purchasing one.
I must say the OEM is one of the most comfortable bracelets I've worn. I think a lot of that has to do with how the clasp is small and the inner clasp has beveled edges, so no sharp corners in contact with the skin.
I am looking forward to putting some wear on this though, it's a bit to perfect haha


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

haejuk said:


> Could you post a link? Curious about this option.


Forum rules prohibit posting those kinds of links. Just search for "ginault bracelet" & it will turn up.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Just tried to search it, but didn't find any. Maybe they are all sold out.

Edit: Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

haejuk said:


> Just tried to search it, but didn't find any. Maybe they are all sold out.


Check your PMs.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Bump...this thread disappears too quick.


----------



## downtownfishnew (Jun 28, 2016)

Wonder why they laser etched the case back. Looks like crap. Are all the limited edition seikos laser etched?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

downtownfishnew said:


> Wonder why they laser etched the case back. Looks like crap. Are all the limited edition seikos laser etched?


Yeah, but it doesn't look that bad in the metal.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

downtownfishnew said:


> Wonder why they laser etched the case back. Looks like crap. Are all the limited edition seikos laser etched?


I think they did a pretty good job on the LE.

Would it be nice if it was deeply engraved? Yeah but that's not happening for anywhere close to $600.

Hardly in the crap territory as-is though.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm still saving. I do think there might be several more batches to appear. I can only hope that with my 7.5 in wrist it will not wear far too small, if it is on the small side I can deal with that but if it is smaller than small I will be putting it up for sale. July will be the time that I think more will surface.


----------



## downtownfishnew (Jun 28, 2016)

nitron135 said:


> I think they did a pretty good job on the LE.
> 
> Would it be nice if it was deeply engraved? Yeah but that's not happening for anywhere close to $600.
> 
> Hardly in the crap territory as-is though.


The other alpinist are not like that. And they were $200 cheaper. And I agree it is a great looking watch but hate the cheap routes they are taking.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

downtownfishnew said:


> The other alpinist are not like that. And they were $200 cheaper. And I agree it is a great looking watch but hate the cheap routes they are taking.


I haven't see a non-LE albinism back in metal so maybe you are right. But from the photos the LE back looks nicer. The non-LE is not engraved, has got to be stamped or something? Certainly looks pretty shallow. I'd prefer a nicely done laser etch over that.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

What's the longevity of laser etching? Say if I wear a nato strap for a long period of time, will the 'nato rash' on the case back potentially take some of the etching away?


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

ck13 said:


> What's the longevity of laser etching? Say if I wear a nato strap for a long period of time, will the 'nato rash' on the case back potentially take some of the etching away?


I don't think that LE marking is going to fade. Laser marking is black and is a surface burn that can fade and discolor over time. Even acid passivation doesn't usually fully remove laser marking though.

That laser etching has depth and is not just a surface marking. The edges may buff a little, but the marking should be close to permanent in light of not machine engraving or all the expensive tooling required for stamping.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks Zany4,
Great informative post.



Zany4 said:


> ck13 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the longevity of laser etching? Say if I wear a nato strap for a long period of time, will the 'nato rash' on the case back potentially take some of the etching away?
> ...


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Just over 2 weeks of constant wear.
Hoping it stays this accurate after the movement is fully worn in.
Also just ordered the Ginault ocean rover bracelet, as I could resist no longer to the addition of a glidelock clasp and that nice taper. 🙂
Hopefully won't have to wait too long to receive it.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Man that is one sweet watch. I hope that I can get one if there is another run. And not from ebay either. Nothing wrong with ebay it is the sellers I do not agree with.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

What are the chances of a non LE alpinist release?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Sorry for the bad lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Capt! Does the bracelet taper to 16 mm?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

G07 said:


> Thanks Capt! Does the bracelet taper to 16 mm?


Indeed it does!


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you my friend!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

My Ginault bracelet should arrive next week. Very exciting.
Here's a pic for the thread, took the balpinist swimming.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

ck13 said:


> My Ginault bracelet should arrive next week. Very exciting.
> Here's a pick for the thread, took the balpinist swimming.
> View attachment 14100889


That one looks good as well! Is that the OEM or Strapcode?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Great shot!


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Stromboli said:


> I'm still saving. I do think there might be several more batches to appear. I can only hope that with my 7.5 in wrist it will not wear far too small, if it is on the small side I can deal with that but if it is smaller than small I will be putting it up for sale. July will be the time that I think more will surface.


I have a 7.5 in wrist as well and I think it looks just fine. I wouldn't go any smaller than the Alpinist, but overall I'm very happy with the size of it on my wrist.


----------



## lpinsk (Oct 17, 2017)

ck13 said:


> My Ginault bracelet should arrive next week. Very exciting.
> Here's a pic for the thread, took the balpinist swimming.
> View attachment 14100889


Looks very nice. IMHO, it's a much better aesthetic fit than the ginault.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hey Captain, 
This one is the Strapcode Oyster, ive been pleasantly surprised. The extended male end link isnt as bad as I thought it would be. Comfort wise I put it just behind the OEM bracelet.



Watch_it_Captain said:


> ck13 said:
> 
> 
> > My Ginault bracelet should arrive next week. Very exciting.
> ...


----------



## ObsidianTJ (Mar 23, 2019)

lpinsk said:


> Looks very nice. IMHO, it's a much better aesthetic fit than the ginault.


 What bracelet is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Totally how it looks when it rolls out of bed every morning


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

On my new Strapcode Angus Jubilee


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

View attachment 14148357


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I’ve seen this watch spec’d at 39mm. Yet I understand the 017 is 38mm. Can someone help me clear this info?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

powerband said:


> I've seen this watch spec'd at 39mm. Yet I understand the 017 is 38mm. Can someone help me clear this info?


They're the same size. Using a ruler & eyeballing, 38mm is the diameter of the outer edges of the bezel & 39mm is the diagonal diameter that includes parts of the case that extend beyond the bezel, but not including the crown guards or crown.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Still waiting for that Ginault bracelet to arrive. Closing in on a month now...









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Just got mine yesterday and found this thread so this is a first check-in for me.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Just got mine yesterday and found this thread so this is a first check-in for me.
> 
> View attachment 14155893
> 
> ...


It's a classic....enjoy it!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Trying it on a Rios1931 padded leather strap. I think it looks pretty good but the strap is a bit stiff. Definitely needs to be broken in.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Hoping I survive a weekend at the in-laws. Say a prayer for me!

Trying the blue Alpinist out on an Erika's gray strap. Not a bad combo.


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

Prayer sent


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

G07 said:


> Prayer sent


Thanks! I'll need them.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

So I purchased a Strapcode oyster style bracelet for my blue Alpinist, since my Ginault bracelet has found a permanent home on my Halios Seaforth.

This is probably the twelth (or so) bracelet I've purchased from Strapcode and I have to say that I'm at about 50% when it comes to receiving sh*tty bracelets from them. Now maybe I'm a little bit more picky than the average person, but as you could see in these photos the end links are loose and sloppy as hell. I would expect this from a 20 or $30 eBay job, but not from Strapcode which cost $100+. I understand that these are mass produced, but this particular bracelet is way out. Not sure what luck any of you have had when it comes to a Strapcode oyster for your blue Alpinist, but this one is going back. And now to deal with the sh*tty Strapcode customer service...


----------



## ewiz240 (Feb 1, 2019)

kev1nchoi said:


> This thread is for owners of this watch, not the drama or the bickering of Hodinkee/Seiko's business practices.
> 
> I have yet to receive mine but would love to see more of your IRL pics
> 
> ...


Did it fit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> So I purchased a Strapcode oyster style bracelet for my blue Alpinist, since my Ginault bracelet has found a permanent home on my Halios Seaforth.
> 
> This is probably the twelth (or so) bracelet I've purchased from Strapcode and I have to say that I'm at about 50% when it comes to receiving sh*tty bracelets from them. Now maybe I'm a little bit more picky than the average person, but as you could see in these photos the end links are loose and sloppy as hell. I would expect this from a 20 or $30 eBay job, but not from Strapcode which cost $100+. I understand that these are mass produced, but this particular bracelet is way out. Not sure what luck any of you have had when it comes to a Strapcode oyster for your blue Alpinist, but this one is going back. And now to deal with the sh*tty Strapcode customer service...


Yep definitely not good, very sloppy indeed from strapcode.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> So I purchased a Strapcode oyster style bracelet for my blue Alpinist, since my Ginault bracelet has found a permanent home on my Halios Seaforth.
> 
> This is probably the twelth (or so) bracelet I've purchased from Strapcode and I have to say that I'm at about 50% when it comes to receiving sh*tty bracelets from them. Now maybe I'm a little bit more picky than the average person, but as you could see in these photos the end links are loose and sloppy as hell. I would expect this from a 20 or $30 eBay job, but not from Strapcode which cost $100+. I understand that these are mass produced, but this particular bracelet is way out. Not sure what luck any of you have had when it comes to a Strapcode oyster for your blue Alpinist, but this one is going back. And now to deal with the sh*tty Strapcode customer service...


Given that the "Strapcode" bracelets are (as far as I'm aware/can deduce) of near similar origins to those ebay specials, I'm not surprised.

I've personally found Strapcode bracelets to be overpriced, given that the product did not seem that much better than a bracelet for the same application (SKX) at less than 1/2 the price from eBay.


----------



## Callas951 (Mar 1, 2019)

Stromboli said:


> I'm still saving. I do think there might be several more batches to appear. I can only hope that with my 7.5 in wrist it will not wear far too small, if it is on the small side I can deal with that but if it is smaller than small I will be putting it up for sale. July will be the time that I think more will surface.


August is what the Seiko boutiques have told me!


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Callas951 said:


> August is what the Seiko boutiques have told me!


There will certainly be more. The are none in the wild with a serial number over 1000.


----------



## Callas951 (Mar 1, 2019)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> There will certainly be more. The are none in the wild with a serial number over 1000.


Confirmed - I've paid my deposit for one and I have it in writing that the delivery date is August!


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Ginault sells the bracelet by itself?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Stromboli said:


> Ginault sells the bracelet by itself?


https://ginault.com/shop/ginault-94530g-bracelet/


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

I have been on the wish list for Hodinkee for the Blue Alpinist for some time now. I was getting a tad worried but I read that they haven't even as of yet passed the 1000 mark for numbered count. WoW, now I am really stoked, just when I thought all was over I still might have a chance to acquire one of these sexy beasts. I do hope all goes well with acquiring one. Even if it doesn't, I can always claim that it was fun trying to hunt one down. Regardless "I am excited to the max". Fingers crossed and with luck I won't cave in on another watch. :-! :-! :-!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> So I purchased a Strapcode oyster style bracelet for my blue Alpinist, since my Ginault bracelet has found a permanent home on my Halios Seaforth.
> 
> This is probably the twelth (or so) bracelet I've purchased from Strapcode and I have to say that I'm at about 50% when it comes to receiving sh*tty bracelets from them. Now maybe I'm a little bit more picky than the average person, but as you could see in these photos the end links are loose and sloppy as hell. I would expect this from a 20 or $30 eBay job, but not from Strapcode which cost $100+. I understand that these are mass produced, but this particular bracelet is way out. Not sure what luck any of you have had when it comes to a Strapcode oyster for your blue Alpinist, but this one is going back. And now to deal with the sh*tty Strapcode customer service...


oh yeah its a nightmare strapcode CS.

i had to send them like 20 emails to get an endlink replaced. lol

iand a video. in the end after about 7 strapcodes. i found high quality natos from moosestrapco and blueshark alpha and just gave up on strapcode. they suck imo.

for alpinist maybe the stock sarb bracelet would be better. but ginault for sure.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Stromboli said:


> I have been on the wish list for Hodinkee for the Blue Alpinist for some time now. I was getting a tad worried but I read that they haven't even as of yet passed the 1000 mark for numbered count. WoW, now I am really stoked, just when I thought all was over I still might have a chance to acquire one of these sexy beasts. I do hope all goes well with acquiring one. Even if it doesn't, I can always claim that it was fun trying to hunt one down. Regardless "I am excited to the max". Fingers crossed and with luck I won't cave in on another watch. :-! :-! :-!


i have been on the wait list as well. do you think they will sell to canadians when they come back in stock. I want a alpinist bad but dont like the over priced nature of these. I would wear it and not flip this watch. for me as a seiko fan its a keeper.

i was thinking of selling my prized skx blue lagoon just to get the blue alpinist. but i have hope that i can get one from Hodinkee


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> oh yeah its a nightmare strapcode CS.
> 
> i had to send them like 20 emails to get an endlink replaced. lol
> 
> ...


I just don't want to have to buy another Ginault bracelet....it's expensive!


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks I found it over the weekend. Thanks for the help. It sounds like a very nice bracelet. If I'm blessed to acquire a Blue Alpinist I will definitely think of getting one of the Ginault bracelets. Thanks again.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I just don't want to have to buy another Ginault bracelet....it's expensive!


Because ginault is really just a Chinese knockoff the Chinese bracelets on eBay for five times less I probably the same.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> Because ginault is really just a Chinese knockoff the Chinese bracelets on eBay for five times less I probably the same.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


"Probably the same"....that's the thing I don't want to leave to chance.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> "Probably the same"....that's the thing I don't want to leave to chance.


I'll buy it and let u all know if I ever get my hands on an Alpinist

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Callas951 said:


> Confirmed - I've paid my deposit for one and I have it in writing that the delivery date is August!


can you tell me how i can pay for a deposit?


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

If I could ask several questions concerning the Ginault stainless steel bracelet. First do you think that the Ginault bracelet would fit a SARG009? And second do you think that the Ginault bracelet could fit a 7.5" wrist with some room to give or take? I do realize that this post is intended for the Blue Alpinist, it is just that the Ginault bracelet was as well talked of. Thank you in advance, fingers still crossed.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Stromboli said:


> If I could ask several questions concerning the Ginault stainless steel bracelet. First do you think that the Ginault bracelet would fit a SARG009? And second do you think that the Ginault bracelet could fit a 7.5" wrist with some room to give or take? I do realize that this post is intended for the Blue Alpinist, it is just that the Ginault bracelet was as well talked of. Thank you in advance, fingers still crossed.


I cannot answer your question regarding the SARG 009, however, I can tell you that if it's similar to the Rolex Submariner (dimension-wise) it may fit.

I have a 7.5 in wrist and I had to take two links off to size it. So yes, you will have no problems with the Ginault bracelet.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I managed to snag one of these thanks to a member here. I really like it, love the dial, the case, pretty much everything. Even the strap is pretty nice. Removing the OEM strap/bracelet is usually the first thing I do when I get a new Seiko, but I actually like this one, although I'm not sure black was the best choice for a blue dial. I'll probably pick up a bracelet soon.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm not an accuracy nut, but I do tend to time watches when I first get them. This example is crazy accurate, I'm on day 5 now and it hasn't lost or gained a second. I'm impressed. I have ordered the OEM bracelet from Seiya.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

I need your help everyone. Some time ago I was touting that there would be another release of the Blue Alpinist but not a LE numbered edition, well without mentioning where the bum info came from I was informed that this info was not at all true by someone one else in sales. I'm just wondering if this is true or not? I think I read that there are still numbered ones out there that haven't sold or that are yet to have been sold. Is this also true. I promise that I will not complain but I do hope the next time something like this happens there a little more planning involved, or for that matter more info so one can decide if his hard earned money will go here or there without having to pull ones hair out. Any info on either the LE or if there will be a non LE will be helpful. I basically have the feeling that the non LE non numbered will be "Not" a happening thing. If anyone heard differently please chime in. Thanks.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Stromboli said:


> I need your help everyone. Some time ago I was touting that there would be another release of the Blue Alpinist but not a LE numbered edition, well without mentioning where the bum info came from I was informed that this info was not at all true by someone one else in sales. I'm just wondering if this is true or not? I think I read that there are still numbered ones out there that haven't sold or that are yet to have been sold. Is this also true. I promise that I will not complain but I do hope the next time something like this happens there a little more planning involved, or for that matter more info so one can decide if his hard earned money will go here or there without having to pull ones hair out. Any info on either the LE or if there will be a non LE will be helpful. I basically have the feeling that the non LE non numbered will be "Not" a happening thing. If anyone heard differently please chime in. Thanks.


 It's a continuation of the numbered release, between the next 6-8 weeks IIRC.

Emails from hodinkee (shown in other friends) confirm same.

All of the numbered editions were not sold as of yet.


----------



## cduff406 (Sep 12, 2010)

Picked up a new strap from RSM for the blue Alpinist, think it works pretty darn well! Pictures don't capture the color 100% but I think it looks good. I was worried the blues might clash but don't think that's the case.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

The OEM bracelet just arrived. 3 days from Seiya, which in itself is pretty impressive. My initial impression is the criticism I'd read about the bracelet is fair. It's not super high quality (but of course it didn't cost what high quality bracelets cost either) but it is a step up from most other Seiko bracelets I've had. I could definitely use another adjustment hole, and I'd probably prefer more taper. All that aside, I really like it. It suits the watch. I felt the strapcode was a little overwhelming for the smallish case, and I wasn't going to pay the price for the Guinard. I really prefer OEM when possible, and of course the finish is a better match than non OEM. I definitely think it suits the watch better than the stock leather strap. I just think a watch with 200m WR deserves a bracelet/strap that is also designed to get wet. Mine will likely stay on this bracelet.










Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

jswing said:


> The OEM bracelet just arrived. 3 days from Seiya, which in itself is pretty impressive. My initial impression is the criticism I'd read about the bracelet is fair. It's not super high quality (but of course it didn't cost what high quality bracelets cost either) but it is a step up from most other Seiko bracelets I've had. I could definitely use another adjustment hole, and I'd probably prefer more taper. All that aside, I really like it. It suits the watch. I felt the strapcode was a little overwhelming for the smallish case, and I wasn't going to pay the price for the Guinard. I really prefer OEM when possible, and of course the finish is a better match than non OEM. I definitely think it suits the watch better than the stock leather strap. I just think a watch with 200m WR deserves a bracelet/strap that is also designed to get wet. Mine will likely stay on this bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the endlink fit? I hear it's typically a bit sloppy on the OEM bracelet.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> How's the endlink fit? I hear it's typically a bit sloppy on the OEM bracelet.


It looks good, there are no visible gaps, but there is definitely some play now that you mention it. It's no Rolex glidelock, but on the plus side, it's a lot easier to install!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

ck13 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible shot! Strapcode?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Incredible shot! Strapcode?


Thanks Captain, I've currently got it on a strapcode oyster. It seems to always circle back to the bracelet more than anything. Straps and natos don't stay on long.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

ck13 said:


> Thanks Captain, I've currently got it on a strapcode oyster. It seems to always circle back to the bracelet more than anything. Straps and natos don't stay on long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I hear ya! Bought the Strapcode but the fit on this particular one was terrible so I had to return it. The Ginault fits SO good, buy I'm not paying $220 for another one!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

^^^I saw your post on that, Yes that was pretty disappointing QC from Strapcode. I have a Ginault bracelet inbound, Thanks to the enabling abilities of this forum and thread haha. From what I've read and seen, the Ginault bracelet will make the Strapcode oyster obsolete.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## raptorrapture (Apr 15, 2019)

Here's mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sunday vibes..









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Back on the wrist after a lengthy stay in the watch case.
Had a 'oh yeah...I forgot how much I love this watch' moment haha 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Ridiculously photogenic....happy Friday!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

Anyone would like to sell yours?


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Which bracelet is that? Thanks.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

OkiFrog said:


> Which bracelet is that? Thanks.


Sorry i missed this.

This is the strapcode oyster bracelet

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Bump thread









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

ck13 said:


> Bump thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Seems like the alpinist wears bigger than a size.

Anyone have a sarb as well that can confirm.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

fallingtitan said:


> Seems like the alpinist wears bigger than a size.
> 
> Anyone have a sarb as well that can confirm.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I think it only wears big on Strapcode because of the long lug to lug. It looks fine on OEM bracelet and leather IMHO.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

ffnc1020 said:


> I think it only wears big on Strapcode because of the long lug to lug. It looks fine on OEM bracelet and leather IMHO.


100% this.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sunday sun with the balpinist.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Morning coffee









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Anyone out there rocking anything other than a SS bracelet?, I haven't been able to take it off the bracelet for more than a day as I haven't found anything that looks better. Need some inspiration haha.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ck13 said:


> Anyone out there rocking anything other than a SS bracelet?, I haven't been able to take it off the bracelet for more than a day as I haven't found anything that looks better. Need some inspiration haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


This is all the straps I've tried so far but I'm sure I'll be trying many more. I don't blame you for sticking with the bracelet. Looks great. I may pick one up eventually.



























A quick google image search didn't show me anything mind-blowing but I liked this one from watchgecko. And I was a little surprised to see how good it looks on a NATO, mostly grey and blue but even saw pics of green straps that looked great.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> This is all the straps I've tried so far but I'm sure I'll be trying many more. I don't blame you for sticking with the bracelet. Looks great. I may pick one up eventually.
> 
> View attachment 14354109
> View attachment 14354111
> ...


It does look really sharp on those brown leather straps. Makes the dial really pop. Nice pics as well.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## raptorrapture (Apr 15, 2019)

So back in February, after the Hodinkee Alpinist had already been sold out for a few weeks, Hodinkee sent out an email that they had more in stock. I was quick to jump on it and ordered one, but almost a day later my order was cancelled and I was told that there was a shop error, but that I'd be the first to know when they had them back in stock (whether I believe they'd keep their word on that... meh), and that they were expecting that to be this summer.

Well summer is almost at an end and I figured I'd drop them an email. Seems like they're now expecting them in September. Could these be the 1000+ numbered ones that no one seems to have?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Interesting. But I dunno I kinda lost interest in Alpinist. I'm on the wait list too. I wonder if it's still good to buy just to flip the remaining 900? Or have others lost interest in it as i have

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

I thought the rest were going to be allocated and sold through Seiko boutiques as Hodinkee had the first initial release batch (under #1000).
I do wish you luck though!

On a side note, I just ordered a jubilee bracelet for mine. For those times I want to dress it up and take it off the daily grind oyster bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## raptorrapture (Apr 15, 2019)

fallingtitan said:


> Interesting. But I dunno I kinda lost interest in Alpinist. I'm on the wait list too. I wonder if it's still good to buy just to flip the remaining 900? Or have others lost interest in it as i have
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I think interest will be renewed if they drop the second batch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

I should have pulled the trigger when they were first released but I didn't. I just put myself on the wait list, hopefully I'll be able to snag one this time around!


----------



## wow445 (Feb 8, 2019)

ck13 said:


> I thought the rest were going to be allocated and sold through Seiko boutiques as Hodinkee had the first initial release batch (under #1000).
> I do wish you luck though!
> 
> On a side note, I just ordered a jubilee bracelet for mine. For those times I want to dress it up and take it off the daily grind oyster bracelet.
> ...


Curious - which jubilee did you order?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Found a brand new in the box today....neener!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

brash47 said:


> Found a brand new in the box today....neener!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you pay above MSRP for someone selling a BNIB example?

If so....should have waited a few more days........


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Nope, regular old retail price from an AD. No big discount or anything no markup at all...just MSRP. Warranty card marked today!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## t3bkmzd (Aug 30, 2018)

The blue looks deep and radiant. wonder how it compares with the seiko presage shippo enamel dial


----------



## raptorrapture (Apr 15, 2019)

Just got an email that it was back in stock! Purchased one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

raptorrapture said:


> Just got an email that it was back in stock! Purchased one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omg ty  just bought one! Ty ty. Wonder what customs will be like to Canada. Total this will cost me around 1000 Canadian I'm guessing.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

raptorrapture said:


> Just got an email that it was back in stock! Purchased one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on getting one, and not paying a ridiculous mark up price!

Get em while you can, folks. After this run, the used market price inflation will be somewhat justified and you'll be paying an arm and leg for an Alpinist!


----------



## Captain Willard (Oct 5, 2018)

Have one inbound. Just need to make sure it isn't too small before dropping the coin on a bracelet.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Some are saying it's only usa. I ordered in Canada. Will they cancel my order? I'm scared. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## greendestiny (Jan 6, 2010)

No international shipping 😞


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

Just ordered one, just waiting for a confirmation email...


----------



## raptorrapture (Apr 15, 2019)

It’s about an hour later and they’re still available. I don’t see Hodinkee publicizing these anywhere either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

raptorrapture said:


> It's about an hour later and they're still available. I don't see Hodinkee publicizing these anywhere either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By the time I get the cancellation email in 2 days it should be sold out. Fml

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

I was supposed to be on the email list for when they came back in stock but I didn't get a notice. Glad I saw this thread, got one incoming. Thanks everyone for the heads up!


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

fallingtitan said:


> By the time I get the cancellation email in 2 days it should be sold out. Fml
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Call or email them and see if they will ship to Canada. If not maybe someone in the US can receive and forward it to you?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

BoppinVinnieB said:


> Call or email them and see if they will ship to Canada. If not maybe someone in the US can receive and forward it to you?


yeah i emailed them i have family in the states. maybe i can send to them. hopefully they dont just cancel it and ask me if i have a usa address.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Impulse said:


> brash47 said:
> 
> 
> > Found a brand new in the box today....neener!
> ...


Well I called it.

The boutiques starting shipping out their 089s today. And Hodinkee got stock today too.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Got mine!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

I think the hype has gone low !


----------



## missalaire (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Sold out

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## raptorrapture (Apr 15, 2019)

johnMcKlane said:


> I think the hype has gone low !


Could be. Hodinkee also seems like they just let people know through waitlist, and nowhere else (which is a smart move IMO). I'm sure if it was actively promoted again, it would've sold out in minutes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Snagged one also. I hope I don't get bumped. 

I really liked the form-factor of my 017 that I got from Massdrop several years ago - just could never grow to love the weird green/gold. I hope this one will scratch the itch nicely.

Now of course on to strappage... I wish I'd held on to the Seiya OEM I'd bought back then.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Ok so a question about this. Did hodinkee just get some of the limited numbers now made or is this now a general release watch past the initial 1959?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## divided_wood (Jul 1, 2019)

brash47 said:


> Ok so a question about this. Did hodinkee just get some of the limited numbers now made or is this now a general release watch past the initial 1959?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


The former. I believe the only #s in circulation through the first release were up to #1,000. They're just starting to get additional stock of the rest of the run, and selling it accordingly.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Now off the Hodinkee site entirely.. Presumably no restock forthcoming. Tip your ADs..


----------



## divided_wood (Jul 1, 2019)

nitron135 said:


> Now off the Hodinkee site entirely.. Presumably no restock forthcoming. Tip your ADs..


Saw that. Curious that it's off the site entirely, as most of their other LE releases are on there, just listed as sold out.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Aha! And that explains mine. I purchased 1733. It's good to have a great relationship with an AD!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

brash47 said:


> Ok so a question about this. Did hodinkee just get some of the limited numbers now made or is this now a general release watch past the initial 1959?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


According to what I interpreted from the folks at one of the Seiko Boutiques (prefer not to say which), this was the second "half" of the run...as in, the last of it. They only arrived in the US this weekend.

There's no "general release".....yet anyway.

The NY and Miami Boutiques got 20 (or was it 25?) each and those were all pre-booked. The balance would have gone to Hodinkee AFAIK (not sure if any AD's got these).


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Sucks I missed out AGAIN! I was hoping seiko USA was going to release some as in an email they said late aug or sept more would be released.


----------



## wow445 (Feb 8, 2019)

Sigh missed out as well. I didn't get a notification from Hodinkee even though I'm on the waitlist


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

wow445 said:


> Sigh missed out as well. I didn't get a notification from Hodinkee even though I'm on the waitlist


same here. not so much as a peep from hodinkee. really not trying to pay some of these resale costs people are asking for.


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

I saw the original notification this spring and jumped on it, but was very disappointed when I received the watch. I ended up flipping it for a small (25%) profit but I felt (and still think I was) misled by Hodinkee's photos, and to some extent those from Seiko's website as well. Both outlets made the watch seem as if the dial was a very flat matte. Hodinkee went even further and made the case seem like it was a dull brushed steel. At least Seiko's photo made the shiny case more evident. Look at these three photos - Hodinkee's, Seiko's, and one grabbed from an image search. They really don't look like the same watch. Kudos to Hodinkee's photographers - they are really good - but this was not an honest representation of the watch.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

melvinkjones said:


> I saw the original notification this spring and jumped on it, but was very disappointed when I received the watch. I ended up flipping it for a small (25%) profit but I felt (and still think I was) misled by Hodinkee's photos, and to some extent those from Seiko's website as well. Both outlets made the watch seem as if the dial was a very flat matte. Hodinkee went even further and made the case seem like it was a dull brushed steel. At least Seiko's photo made the shiny case more evident. Look at these three photos - Hodinkee's, Seiko's, and one grabbed from an image search. They really don't look like the same watch. Kudos to Hodinkee's photographers - they are really good - but this was not an honest representation of the watch.
> View attachment 14427677
> View attachment 14427679
> View attachment 14427683


Toot true !! Hodinkee photos make watches seem vastly more desirable across the board. Like GS should just use theirs, it would make the single largest difference to their marketing success.

FWIW, it would be super cool if it was matte but I am still quite happy with the polished for what it is / $$$.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

melvinkjones said:


> I saw the original notification this spring and jumped on it, but was very disappointed when I received the watch. I ended up flipping it for a small (25%) profit but I felt (and still think I was) misled by Hodinkee's photos, and to some extent those from Seiko's website as well. Both outlets made the watch seem as if the dial was a very flat matte. Hodinkee went even further and made the case seem like it was a dull brushed steel. At least Seiko's photo made the shiny case more evident. Look at these three photos - Hodinkee's, Seiko's, and one grabbed from an image search. They really don't look like the same watch. Kudos to Hodinkee's photographers - they are really good - but this was not an honest representation of the watch.
> View attachment 14427677
> View attachment 14427679
> View attachment 14427683


The hodinkee photos were the reason i missed it the first time. I was early and don't like matte dial and over brushing cases. But when I saw the real life photos i was like dam. Way nicer then photos.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey of Saint Paul (May 4, 2018)

Agree with FallingTitan. I had it in my cart early in the day the first go around, but passed because it appeared to be matte. Thankfully I believe I snagged one this time. Payment is complete, at least.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

I was going to contact Hodinkee and cancel my order due to some buyer's remorse but I figured maybe someone on here would want it. PM me and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Hodinkee e-mailed me and said I was first up on a reserve list but they never notified me of new stock. Super disappointed on that. I didn’t complain about losing out on the first release but It left me so disappointed as Seiko fan boy, I’m now halfway on the Tudor train. 

On that note, I was going through IG last night and found an AD in Texas nice enough to ship me a Blue Alpinist. Super stoked now!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

dsquared24 said:


> I was going to contact Hodinkee and cancel my order due to some buyer's remorse but I figured maybe someone on here would want it. PM me and maybe we can work something out.


If they cancel my order cuz I'm in Canada id love to have yours. I'm not gonna flip it's a Grail for me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Hodinkee e-mailed me and said I was first up on a reserve list but they never notified me of new stock. Super disappointed on that. I didn’t complain about losing out on the first release but It left me so disappointed as Seiko fan boy, I’m now halfway on the Tudor train. 

On that note, I was going through IG last night and found an AD in Texas nice enough to ship me a Blue Alpinist. Super stoked now!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Got the strapcode super oyster. I almost got the jubilee...but I thought it was a little too dressy for me. I went pure brushed.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## palletwheel (May 15, 2019)

Did anyone order through this website:

https://seikousa.com/pages/limited-edition-alpinist

I was late to the party on the first release and got an email from Seiko USA that I was on the list for the next release. Did anyone get a notification from them?


----------



## shang (May 16, 2016)

So I was able to purchase the blue Alpinist at a local AD. The problem is that they wanted more then MSRP for the watch. I paid a total of $800 including tax. Can AD charge a premium?


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

shang said:


> So I was able to purchase the blue Alpinist at a local AD. The problem is that they wanted more then MSRP for the watch. I paid a total of $800 including tax. Can AD charge a premium?


Typically yes, that's why the the $600 on the tag is called Manufacturer's SUGGESTED Retail Price


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

shang said:


> So I was able to purchase the blue Alpinist at a local AD. The problem is that they wanted more then MSRP for the watch. I paid a total of $800 including tax. Can AD charge a premium?


I've honestly never heard of an AD charging more than than MSRP. Rolex would slap their hands for that.
Was this an actual Seiko boutique?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## shang (May 16, 2016)

This store is a seiko AD that I found through the seiko website


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

fallingtitan said:


> The hodinkee photos were the reason i missed it the first time. I was early and don't like matte dial and over brushing cases. But when I saw the real life photos i was like dam. Way nicer then photos.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That's interesting, I always thought matte and brushed was a preferable aesthetic. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

josayeee said:


> Hodinkee e-mailed me and said I was first up on a reserve list but they never notified me of new stock. Super disappointed on that. I didn't complain about losing out on the first release but It left me so disappointed as Seiko fan boy, I'm now halfway on the Tudor train.
> 
> On that note, I was going through IG last night and found an AD in Texas nice enough to ship me a Blue Alpinist. Super stoked now!


That's disappointing about their lack of notification. What's the point of having a list if they don't notify you?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

shang said:


> So I was able to purchase the blue Alpinist at a local AD. The problem is that they wanted more then MSRP for the watch. I paid a total of $800 including tax. Can AD charge a premium?


Just because they can doesn't mean they should. 33% seems pretty rude.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

They shipped international

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hosum (May 26, 2019)

Got one from my local AD this week. But it's just not for me. I'm looking for someone who really wanted one but missed out. If you are interested, I am selling mine for $600 (plus any shipping/fees, I am also in Houston and NYC area often) to someone who will enjoy this watch (will not sell to you if you are planning on flipping). PM me if interested and I can provide further references, condition is mint; worn on my wrist less than 10 minutes.


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

Mine arrived from Hodinkee today.

I was initially underwhelmed as in dark, indoor lighting the dial is a very subdued, deep navy. Then I took it out in the sunshine and the familiar kitsch, 70s vibe of the SARB017 appeared with the sunburst dial and high polished indices. When the clouds came over the dial then had a mid blue, almost matte finish looking every bit the tool watch. 

I've never had a watch that changed so much depending on the ambient lighting.


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

Mine arrived from Hodinkee today.

I was initially underwhelmed as in dark, indoor lighting the dial is a very subdued, deep navy. Then I took it out in the sunshine and the familiar kitsch, 70s vibe of the SARB017 appeared with the sunburst dial and high polished indices. When the clouds came over the dial then had a mid blue, almost matte finish looking every bit the tool watch. 

I've never had a watch that changed so much depending on the ambient lighting.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## Danm82 (May 15, 2018)

Finally got mine today from Hodinkee. Number 1395/1959. Can't wait to get at bracelet on it. Is the Seiko bracelet worth the extra money compared to Strapcode?


----------



## Danm82 (May 15, 2018)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Is this Seiko or Strapcode?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Danm82 said:


> Is this Seiko or Strapcode?


Looks like Seiko to me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Danm82 said:


> Is this Seiko or Strapcode?


Neither, I found this oyster style bracelet off of Amazon for less than $20. I think Amazon is sold out but seen what appears to be the same one on eBay.

IG: th3measure


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Guys the parnis solid jubilee fits perfectly.

Watch YouTube vid.






Screwed lynx solid end links solid links

The best jubilee for alpinist

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Oh and it's only like 40 bucks

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Just got mine. Yay









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Any know if this clasp works with parnis









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyways I bought the parnis and tons of sandpaper to manually grind off the logo.

If the Rolex aftermarket bracelet clasp doesn't connect to it.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Khaki









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

And so the Hodinkeymoon commences. So far so good - looking forward to the arrival of many new Natos, Horweens and a Sub knock off oyster.

I have had a few 6r15s and so far this is BY FAR the best I've seen in terms of accuracy - at least on my time grapher.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Dupe


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

hydroidsouvlaki said:


> I've never had a watch that changed so much depending on the ambient lighting.


Agree. I think people who expect this dial to always look the same or think that the photography is deceptive will be surprised how different it can look.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

So with the Strapcode oyster (I chose for the non flashy look) I still felt the clasp was a little too large compared to the size of the watch bracelet combo...I changed out to the Strapcode 3 notch diver clasp and I think this is the best combo...the size is perfect.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Danm82 said:


> Finally got mine today from Hodinkee. Number 1395/1959. Can't wait to get at bracelet on it. Is the Seiko bracelet worth the extra money compared to Strapcode?


Yes.

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

Here's mine on a tan strap I had received from a previous transaction. Love this combo


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Seiko bracelet









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleu (Sep 10, 2019)

brash47 said:


> So with the Strapcode oyster (I chose for the non flashy look) I still felt the clasp was a little too large compared to the size of the watch bracelet combo...I changed out to the Strapcode 3 notch diver clasp and I think this is the best combo...the size is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I received my strapcode super oyster last week and shockingly no one mentions how the clasp is too bulky for this type of watch,
the bracelet tapers from 20 to 18 and the clasp measures 20mm, In my opinion this is a horrible choice by them and just lazy, I just checked on their website 
and they do sell the same clasp in 18mm so why fit a 20mm clasp on a 18mm link ?

I've received a poorly fitting end link on the 6 o'clock side, emailed them and they've agreed to send me a replacement which is great but I've also asked them If i can order the same clasp you posted and if they can ship it altogether with the end link, awaiting their reply.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

You can order the clasp straight from the site. I like that I've got a few different clasps from them so I can change them out....the include the pins for the clasp with it, which is nice

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Inspired by the stories of Parnis Jubilee bracelets fitting well I decided to give a Parnis Sub Super Oyster replacement bracelet a try on eBay.

It was a partial success:

- Brushed and polished - check
- End links snug - close, but see below
- Cheap - check
- Tapered - check
- Decent clasp - check
- 45 minutes of Dremel hackery to make end links fit - check
- Micro adjust - no
- Expansion link - check

Pics below. Overall I'm happy with it although the dremeling was an unwelcome distraction. I may do some more dremel work to see if I can get it a bit lower against the lugs and fitment a bit better


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Parnis jubilee fits pretty good.

Taper 20mm taper to 16mm is beautiful









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

More









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

More









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

The parnis bracelet looks quite good. Maybe should of picked one up instead of the strapcode jubilee.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

ck13 said:


> The parnis bracelet looks quite good. Maybe should of picked one up instead of the strapcode jubilee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


The 20-16mm taper suits the classy looks. Strapcode makes only the jumbo one. Which is like putting monster truck tires on a sedan

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Taper









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Endlink fits ok
Not perfect









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Yep very true about the Angus jubilee. I like the taper on the parnis. My blue alpinist has been sitting in the watch box for over a month, looks like I'll offload the strapcode and pick up a parnis 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

fallingtitan said:


> Endlink fits ok
> Not perfect
> 
> 
> ...


Not entirely snug? Is there still some wiggle when the end links are snapped into place? I already have a different bracelet but I'm considering this one as well.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

I can see that Parnis also sell an oyster bracelet with Glidelock clasp. Looks near identical to the Ginault oyster which fits the Alpinist, but at a fraction of the cost. I wonder if that would fit as well.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Not entirely snug? Is there still some wiggle when the end links are snapped into place? I already have a different bracelet but I'm considering this one as well.


No it's very snug. Just the cut is not 

I can't move the endlink even with alot of force

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

ck13 said:


> I can see that Parnis also sell an oyster bracelet with Glidelock clasp. Looks near identical to the Ginault oyster which fits the Alpinist, but at a fraction of the cost. I wonder if that would fit as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I think the guy above my post bought it and had to Dremel it to fit

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Yep my mistake, i totally missed that post. It's a nice looking bracelet for sure, the only difference i see is that the endlinks on that parnis bracelet sits higher on the case. Whereas the Ginault has a lower profile on the case. 
Nice to see these new bracelet options.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

The end links are decent (once you've hacked them to size) - they conform to the profile of the lugs but stand just a hair proud


















I think they're as good if not better than the Strapcode.










Nice taper pretty clasp










Nice looking clasp but the mechanics aren't good - it releases way too easily and there's no lock per se

Still - for $40 shipped I won't complain too heartily.

I'm sourcing a new clasp from eBay that should beef everything up. I will still only be $70 into it all in and I think it looks very nice. At 65g it's got a good feel to it and the taper obviously makes it disappear even more on your wrist.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Joining the thread. Sharing across some pics. Thanks.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> View attachment 14477161


OEM Seiko strap?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

srexy said:


> OEM Seiko strap?


No, it's actually a Hamilton bracelet. I wrote a long post about it with all the details and references on another forum but it's verboten to link to or mention the other site. If you're at all interested, just Google "yinzburgher another bracelet option for the Seiko Alpinist".


----------



## Time.Machine (Sep 22, 2019)

Looking for a not so overpriced blue alpinist. any leads where I can get one?


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

Time.Machine said:


> Looking for a not so overpriced blue alpinist. any leads where I can get one?


go to Facebook and search for Seiko spb089.....Old Northeast Jewelers had one in stock...their contact info is in the ad


----------



## Locutusaborg (Aug 6, 2019)

Time.Machine said:


> Looking for a not so overpriced blue alpinist. any leads where I can get one?


Yeah. Saw the old northeast jewelers on Instagram as well. Should be $600 list. They r an AD. Seiko has been sending a few Out to ADs in the last few weeks. That's how I got mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I'm a bit surprised to see this thread so quiet today. They stayed in stock today at Seiko USA for a bit longer than I would have guessed. Hopefully it brings a few new members to the thread. For anyone with one on the way, I'd be interested to know what numbers you get. I imagine that has to be the last batch. Also, I used the recent ebay coupon to buy one of those Parnis jubilee bracelets, although it won't arrive for a little while. I think it's pretty good look. Pic stolen from the interwebs.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

The 631st on a strapcode oyster bracelet and a seiko clasp.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Got in on the restock yesterday, just hoping the shipped email comes through soon.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Roningrad said:


> The 631st on a strapcode oyster bracelet and a seiko clasp.


What clasp is that so I can steal your idea!!!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheeky.Munky (Aug 27, 2019)

Hey! For anyone curious about the parnis jubilee for the alpinist- they never mentioned in this YouTube video, if you don’t have a 7” wrist the bracelet won’t fit your wrist!!!! Stupid video. Ugh. I took out all the extra links and put the micro adjust on the last hole, I have a 6.75” wrist and the bracelet is too big. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Well, i finally got one out of America.... 
On it's way. 

USPS tracking says it should be in Heathrow Airport......


----------



## KJH666 (Jan 8, 2017)

Good man, I bought one from e-bay at the weekend that's currently with their Global Shipping Program - so that's at least two that will be in Blighty.

Now to get my hands on a SARB013 - anyone 😉


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

KJH666 said:


> Good man, I bought one from e-bay at the weekend that's currently with their Global Shipping Program - so that's at least two that will be in Blighty.
> 
> Now to get my hands on a SARB013 - anyone &#55357;&#56841;


Good luck with the 013 ;-)

When looking on ebay, check ebay.com. 
Ebay.co.uk doesn't show all items. Even when the seller has it listed as posting international.


----------



## YYZed (Jan 2, 2019)

Looking for a Jubilee bracelet for this watch. Sounds like PArnis has mixed reviews/mixed fit. Sounds like Strapcode may be a bit bulky on the Alpinist. Other options? How about the Hadley-Roma MB4216 Jubilee bracelet 22mm and 16mm clasp? Dimensions seem right...


----------



## Cheeky.Munky (Aug 27, 2019)

The alpinist is a 20mm lug width... and if you have a 7” wrist or greater I’ll sell you the Parnis bracelet I just received yesterday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheeky.Munky (Aug 27, 2019)

YYZed said:


> Looking for a Jubilee bracelet for this watch. Sounds like PArnis has mixed reviews/mixed fit. Sounds like Strapcode may be a bit bulky on the Alpinist. Other options? How about the Hadley-Roma MB4216 Jubilee bracelet 22mm and 16mm clasp? Dimensions seem right...


I agree that the strap code is a bit chunky... the NTH bracelet actually fits quite nicely on the alpinist..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

YYZed said:


> Looking for a Jubilee bracelet for this watch. Sounds like PArnis has mixed reviews/mixed fit. Sounds like Strapcode may be a bit bulky on the Alpinist. Other options? How about the Hadley-Roma MB4216 Jubilee bracelet 22mm and 16mm clasp? Dimensions seem right...


I have a two tone for my old SARB017 from watchgecko. It has hollow end links, but you can bend it with your hands to make it fit the case.


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

Cheeky.Munky said:


> I agree that the strap code is a bit chunky... the NTH bracelet actually fits quite nicely on the alpinist..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NTH bracelet? i have the strapcode bracelet but put it back on leather because of the weight.


----------



## Cheeky.Munky (Aug 27, 2019)

abeyk said:


> NTH bracelet? i have the strapcode bracelet but put it back on leather because of the weight.


NTH, from watchguage.com, just in case I thought I'd mention that they fit the alpinist as well... and I have my alpinist on the padded sailcloth quick release from watchgecko.com right now, it has the taper to 16mm and it looks absolutely great on the alpinist- imo! I recommend that strap for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Cheeky.Munky said:


> Hey! For anyone curious about the parnis jubilee for the alpinist- they never mentioned in this YouTube video, if you don't have a 7" wrist the bracelet won't fit your wrist!!!! Stupid video. Ugh. I took out all the extra links and put the micro adjust on the last hole, I have a 6.75" wrist and the bracelet is too big.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Parnis Bracelet fits me fine. 6.5 inch wrist.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheeky.Munky (Aug 27, 2019)

fallingtitan said:


> Parnis Bracelet fits me fine. 6.5 inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious!!!!!???????? OMG then what is up with the one I received!!!?? They must be different, eBay from China, never know what you're gonna get

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Cheeky.Munky said:


> Are you serious!!!!!???????? OMG then what is up with the one I received!!!?? They must be different, eBay from China, never know what you're gonna get
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume so lol. This is my largest watch at 39.5mm.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Cheeky.Munky said:


> Are you serious!!!!!???????? OMG then what is up with the one I received!!!?? They must be different, eBay from China, never know what you're gonna get
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I counted all the links or joints in my parnis bracelet and I counted 20 joints.

That's including the two end links and the two end pieces that connect to the clasp.

So 16 full size jubilee links.

I'm on the second spot on the clasp for the micro adjust

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheeky.Munky (Aug 27, 2019)

fallingtitan said:


> I counted all the links or joints in my parnis bracelet and I counted 20 joints.
> 
> That's including the two end links and the two end pieces that connect to the clasp.
> 
> ...


Okay I'm lost here, I counted the same... except I'm on the last micro adjust- making it the smallest possible. And this is the smallest watch that I own. Wth!? Does yours have a driver's extension on the side that goes into the micro adjust?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Cheeky.Munky said:


> Okay I'm lost here, I counted the same... except I'm on the last micro adjust- making it the smallest possible. And this is the smallest watch that I own. Wth!? Does yours have a driver's extension on the side that goes into the micro adjust?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's like a divers extension. Rolex style adds 5mm of length or minus

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jebe1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Cheeky.Munky said:


> Okay I'm lost here, I counted the same... except I'm on the last micro adjust- making it the smallest possible. And this is the smallest watch that I own. Wth!? Does yours have a driver's extension on the side that goes into the micro adjust?!


Average Bros video review of the Parnis bracelet shows how to engage the extension at 3:20: youtube.com/watch?v=_-ijgALKWsA&t=3m20s


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Nasr Jewlers Fairview has 2 in stock. They shipped to Canada for me. Speak to Fabian if anyone interested.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

I spoke with an AD in NJ last week, they were trying to get $1,200 for the one they had in stock. Unbelievable! I think they’ll be sitting on that one for a while.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

basso4735 said:


> I spoke with an AD in NJ last week, they were trying to get $1,200 for the one they had in stock. Unbelievable! I think they'll be sitting on that one for a while.


You'd expect ADs to have to stick to RRP. Which should be $600 (without tax) 
Even the price online private and ebay sales is $350 - $400 cheaper than that. 
They're defenatly gonna struggle to sell it.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

AC81 said:


> You'd expect ADs to have to stick to RRP. Which should be $600 (without tax)
> Even the price online private and ebay sales is $350 - $400 cheaper than that.
> They're defenatly gonna struggle to sell it.


I asked, he said Seiko didn't care. Whether or not that's true I have no idea. Just thought it was a bit comical.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mines arrived in the UK


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Love playing with the natos on this one!


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I got the Parnis Bracelet. The quality is comparable to somewhere between the OEM bracelet and the Strapcode bracelet (I had the Oyster and the Angus Jubilee). This makes it the best value bracelet at $38. I really like the Parnis on my SARB015 Alpinist. Will try it on the blue Alpinist later. The biggest CON is that if your wrist is smaller than around 6.4 inches, the Parnis will NOT fit you. My wrist is 6.4 inches and it fits me perfectly with all the links removed.


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

Has anyone tried the bracelet from the Hamilton KHAKI AVIATION DAY DATE AUTO H64615135 with the Seiko Alpinist?

Both watches have 20mm lugs.

They might be compatible.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Took off the bracelet. Trying this combo, on a borealis isofrane style....well it is a 20 bar watch.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pushka (Aug 29, 2016)

How did you buy the Parnis without the engraved "Parnis" script on the clasp??? I'm trying to buy one and all have an engraved clasp.
I'd appreciate knowing where you purchased yours. J


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Pushka said:


> How did you buy the Parnis without the engraved "Parnis" script on the clasp??? I'm trying to buy one and all have an engraved clasp.
> I'd appreciate knowing where you purchased yours. J


If you respond directly to the post of the person you are asking this question, they may see it and respond. Otherwise I doubt anyone will know who you are referring to. If you are on the site, hit the "Reply With Quote' icon or you can just press the word "QUOTE" if you are using Tapatalk.


----------



## jebe1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Pushka said:


> How did you buy the Parnis without the engraved "Parnis" script on the clasp??? I'm trying to buy one and all have an engraved clasp.
> I'd appreciate knowing where you purchased yours. J


Not sure I'm referencing the same Parnis bracelet, but check out the comment from "Amco Auto Glass" on the Average Bros video review of the Parnis bracelet: 
youtube.com/watch?v=_-ijgALKWsA

where he says he sanded it off using 400 then 600 grit sandpaper followed by a Scott Brite scrub sponge or scour pad (don't know which he used)
" I got it. and sanded it off very easy. took 20-30min. 400-600-scott bright"


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Dressing up today. Hirsch strap.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

josayeee said:


> Nasr Jewlers Fairview has 2 in stock. They shipped to Canada for me. Speak to Fabian if anyone interested.


How much did it end up costing you if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Paid MSRP



h_zee13 said:


> How much did it end up costing you if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChefBoiRC (Nov 12, 2019)

Does anyone know if Seiko direct is all sold out already? Or are they slowly doing small releases? I would love to get one at MSRP.


----------



## ChefBoiRC (Nov 12, 2019)

josayeee said:


> Paid MSRP


Who should I reference for you if they ask who referred you? I will give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## ChefBoiRC (Nov 12, 2019)

josayeee said:


> Paid MSRP


Who should I reference for you if they ask who referred you? I will give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

ChefBoiRC said:


> Does anyone know if Seiko direct is all sold out already? Or are they slowly doing small releases? I would love to get one at MSRP.


All gone.

Hit up Ebay or WUS classifieds etc etc.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Anyone try the rubber oysterflex straps on their Alpinists? They are cheaper versions of the Rolex Everest bands that fit the Alpinist.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

josayeee said:


> Anyone try the rubber oysterflex straps on their Alpinists? They are cheaper versions of the Rolex Everest bands that fit the Alpinist.


Do you have a link for these?. I've tried mine on an isofrane strap which I thought looked half decent.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChefBoiRC (Nov 12, 2019)

josayeee said:


> Anyone try the rubber oysterflex straps on their Alpinists? They are cheaper versions of the Rolex Everest bands that fit the Alpinist.


Thank you!!!


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

https://strapsco.com/product/oysterflex-replacement-strap/

There are some generic ones on Aliexpress



ck13 said:


> Do you have a link for these?. I've tried mine on an isofrane strap which I thought looked half decent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## claybae (Oct 27, 2019)

Could I find one in Japan? Will be going there this December. Even the green one will do


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

claybae said:


> Could I find one in Japan? Will be going there this December. Even the green one will do


The SPB089 is an American limited edition. 
You won't find a new one in Japan. Seiko US website wouldn't even allow sales outside the US. I know, i added one to the cart at one point when it came back in stock. Needed a US address.

You might find a Sarb017. But, it's difficult to know for sure. They would have been out of production for a good few months by then. Finding one in a store might be a long shot. It's right before the release of the next line of alpinists to release aswell early 2020. So, your gonna miss out on them aswell.


----------



## ChefBoiRC (Nov 12, 2019)

claybae said:


> Could I find one in Japan? Will be going there this December. Even the green one will do


Amazon has them in stock there, and some of the other SARB models, you save around $50 as well with exchange rate.

And supposedly, bc it is JDM they pick the best of the crop within the country, while the others are sold outside.


----------



## NateBeasle (May 24, 2013)

Do these wear small? Have always skipped on Alpinists as the size of my wrist usually requires a minimum of 42 but this Blue is just a sight to see.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I wear large (gshock) watches comfortably and large divers. I find it wears fine. The curve of the lugs contours the wrist well.

Compared to the larger divers, i describe it as "refined". As it is more elegant than the other tool watches. Although sitting smaller on the wrist, it is a different beast and fits its category well.

Here are some comparisons...one of these might be considered a large diver 









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

NateBeasle said:


> Do these wear small?


I guess that depends. For reference my wrist is about 6.75".










IG: th3measure


----------



## ChefBoiRC (Nov 12, 2019)

Any recommendations for good quality leather straps at an economical price for this watch? And which colors match well?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ChefBoiRC said:


> Any recommendations for good quality leather straps at an economical price for this watch? And which colors match well?


WatchGecko has a page linked below that shows pictures of a few strap options. I think the pic below of the tan leather is a great color combo although I would probably prefer a non-padded strap. If you buy anything from their site use the discount code CART10 for 10% off.

https://www.watchgecko.com/the-seiko-alpinist-blue-limited-edition/


----------



## Doninvt (Oct 5, 2018)

I saw that on the weekend sales, Seiko released a few blue alpinists (still within their limited run) for $450. Shown as sold out by the time I saw the ad.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Love how the alpinist can go from steel bracelet, to leather, then thrown on a nato, and look great on them all.

Nato today

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluesrider.df (Dec 12, 2019)

Any guesses if Seiko will release more blue Alpinists? I would love to get one of these. I'm hoping with the popularity of the special edition that they might release it as a regular product. One can hope...


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Bluesrider.df said:


> Any guesses if Seiko will release more blue Alpinists? I would love to get one of these. I'm hoping with the popularity of the special edition that they might release it as a regular product. One can hope...


I thought this might be possible. But with the latest release not including a blue version I think it's safe to say we won't see one.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Bluesrider.df said:


> Any guesses if Seiko will release more blue Alpinists? I would love to get one of these. I'm hoping with the popularity of the special edition that they might release it as a regular product. One can hope...


These are all sold - no more of this LE.

In the "New and Upcoming" thread, pics of the new/replacement Alpinist are shown.

Who knows - maybe they'll do an LE of that one in the future!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

As much as I have tried to bond with my blue alpinist...I have come to the conclusion it's just not a "me" watch. 

So you guys see it here first, I'll be posting it up in the sale forum. I'm not gonna jack anyone for price, but it will include the strapcode bracelet, included in the pricing, so when its higher than the msrp+tax, that's why. 

I'll post later today.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Back on the OEM seiko bracelet. Can't beat it for comfort.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Had to go searching for this thread....bump!
I suprisingly love this combo....far from the Alps. It's another heatwave weekend downunder.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

FJR1971 said:


> I thought this might be possible. But with the latest release not including a blue version I think it's safe to say we won't see one.


Maybe a non-limited version.........blue dial with gold indices! 
Seiko just need to pick from their parts bin.......Dial from SPB089 Blue Alpinist, gold indices from SARB017!


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

Ooo thats a nice combo....Never considered orange straps with the blue alpinist. have to try it out


----------



## knetz (Feb 23, 2020)

gah i want a blue alpinist! anyone in Australia selling one by any chance? I'm so far from where all the pieces are.


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

How much are you willing to pay for a new one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)

dmukherjee18 said:


> How much are you willing to pay for a new one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just bought mine from Honolulu at retail price 600usd brand new!!!!









Sent from my SM-G950N using Tapatalk


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

Sorry my pictures are huge. I'm fairly new. I need to learn how to fix that.


----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

ck13 said:


> Had to go searching for this thread....bump!
> I suprisingly love this combo....far from the Alps. It's another heatwave weekend downunder.
> 
> 
> ...


Blue and orange always go really well together!


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Back on wrist today.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## claytonyu (Mar 7, 2018)

Is it just me? I am really tired of people referring it as the "Hodinkee blue" or "Hodinkee edition". They made it sound like Hodinkee co created it with Seiko. "It wasn't a HODINKEE collaboration; the HODINKEE Shop simply retailed the Seiko limited-edition watch." To quote from Hodinkee themselves

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/three-alpinist-watches-seiko-prospex-introducing


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Trying it on a desert storm nato, im still undecided about whether i like it.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

ck13 said:


> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That's a nice look, I'm a fan. This watch is so versatile, almost limitless combos. Waiting for a couple of straps in the mail, will put up pics soon


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

New strap day









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## raptorrapture (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Weekend warrior duty.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

On a strapcode oyster, exploring in Oregon a while back


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

Cool watch but I sold it (for 0 profit) a few weeks after getting it. Preferred the green17 haha


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I've been wearing mine a fair amount lately. I like the two newer Prospex Alpinists that have the light dials but I really doubt I'd be any happier with either of them than I am with this one. I'm inclined to stick with the blue. 

Three photos show up on TapaTalk and only one on the site. ��

























Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Saw this on Instagram this week and really curious which strap this is. Is this from anyone here by any chance?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

glengoyne17 said:


> Saw this on Instagram this week and really curious which strap this is. Is this from anyone here by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/canvas-watchbands/products/classic-canvas-khaki

I think it's this one. I have the same strap in a different color. They're cheap but I think they look pretty good.

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

yinzburgher said:


> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/canvas-watchbands/products/classic-canvas-khaki
> 
> I think it's this one. I have the same strap in a different color. They're cheap but I think they look pretty good.
> 
> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Thanks! Looks the same. Sold out at the moment but registered for notification when back in stock. Appreciated!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

One of my favorite watches.


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

Been close to a year since I bought this. Still love it to bits. Only seiko id keep if I had to sell every watch I own

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

I love this thread, but haven't posted on it in a while.


----------

